# E-bay Purchase, Failure To Deliver



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I am not an E-Bay person by any stretch so I will need to ask for some guidance.

I purchased a shop service manual for my 82 Honda Prelude, with a buy it now purchase and immediately paid for it with Pay-Pal. That was on 28 Aug.

Since that time there has been ZERO response from the seller and based on the method of shipping listed the last day to expect the book is tomorrow. I plan on requesting a refund from E-Bay / Pay-Pal. How tough is this process????


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Andy! Sorry you're having a bad time over this manual.







I am a faithful ebay/ paypal person and I have had a few problems with sellers, but most are honest. Believe it or not, August 28th til now is NOT uncommon to wait for something to come in.

It does bother me that the seller hasn't responded. I try my best to only buy from ones who have 100% positive feedback and have sold multiple items. I did have a dispute over a golf cart we bought and the seller actually went ahead AFTER and sold it to a neighbor! It got resolved BUT no golfcart! A few times I've asked the wereabouts of an item and always get a response. One time the seller actually sent out a duplicate item when I told her the one she sent never came.

Ask the seller once more for a response and tell them you have no choice but to report to ebay and paypal. I would only give them 24 hours. If still nothing, go ahead with your complaint.

In the end, I hope you get your manual. Ebay is really a great place to get just what you've been looking for! (At least that's what I tell my husband!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

make sure you have contacted the seller through your ebay account, ebay will be looking at that.If you have already done that, then go ahead and report to ebay that you have paid and not received the item. Let ebay take their steps and they will tell you what will be done to get your $ back.
Keep us posted!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have requested shipping information from him 3 times and on the last I said I would be forced to leave negative feedback. I did that last night and will request a refund tomorrow.

Who do you contact first E-Bay or Pay-Pal??


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting. We have good frineds who ordered a service manual for their boat from an ebayer. It took a least 4 weeks to get it. They never got any response from the seller when they would e-mail him. They were just about to start proceedings through the ebay resolution center when it finally arrived. 
Couldn't figure that one out. THe seller did say it was being shipped some sort of way for publicatins??? Whatever that means. I have had 45 transactions on ebay and NEVER had a negative experience. I know this doesn't help you, however, maybe it will show-up in about 3-4 weeks! Good luck. phillip


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> I have requested shipping information from him 3 times and on the last I said I would be forced to leave negative feedback. I did that last night and will request a refund tomorrow.
> 
> Who do you contact first E-Bay or Pay-Pal??


I bought a memory card for my son's PSP and it turned out to be a fake Sony card (it worked about 75% of the time).

I contact the seller first..no reply. Then contacted eBay and they took care of everything. I never even contacted PayPal...eBay put the money into my PayPal account.

I as surprised how easy eBay made the entire process.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have found a few of the power sellers don't bother to respond to anything. Also if the book is coming from somewhere in canada it can take WEEKS for it to get to you. If they said the last day to expect it is tommorow why are you bugging him now if you don't get it by Friday then I would contact PayPal. What kind of feedback numbers does he have ?

John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> I have requested shipping information from him 3 times and on the last I said I would be forced to leave negative feedback. I did that last night and will request a refund tomorrow.
> 
> Who do you contact first E-Bay or Pay-Pal??


it's the steps of resolution


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Contact Ebay first ... paypal has nothing to do with it ... will take about 3-4 days for you to get your money back ... either that or Ebay will tell you that the shipper has already shipped the manula via slow boat from China .. it all depends on how the writeup was listed -- allot of times forolks are actually the middle man ... and sometimes the middle man of a middle man -- but you will get your money back....


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Contact the seller and ask for an explanation. If no response then report it as abuse.

Good Luck!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

WOW Andy. I ebay quite a bit, and have never had a problem getting my items!! I don't know what the procedure is for a refund, but I wish you the best of luck, and will follow closely how it this thread plays out.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

it is not that bad, ebay will contact the seller and ask where it is and for them to contact you. if they refuse, they will not be allowed to sell on ebay, and it is my understanding that paypal will make it right. if they don't go to you CC company and decline the cahrge from paypal.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

PayPal is a division of eBay. Contact eBay first, but it still might be about 10 days to early, since shipping books via the USPS' book rate is not only cheap but very slow and there's no way to track it. Give the seller the benefit of the doubt, but as the 30 day deadline approaches begin the process of filling out the eBay forms requesting a resolution. I've had cases where I've had to wait longer than 30 days to get an item, I complained, but finally received it.

I've also been scammed for $180 for an air intake system.

But on the total other side of that coin I bought a 2004 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon sight unseen on eBay last year. Since the seller had a 100% positive rating after selling almost 200 vehicles via eBay I felt pretty secure and I was going to deliver the payment in person.. Turns out he's a dealer that deals exclusively in Jeeps and only sells through eBay. I flew to Phoenix from San Diego a couple of days after I won the bid with a cashier's check for the full amount. After the seller picked me up at the airport with the Jeep, we drove to his office in Scottsdale. I checked everything out, signed the paperwork, gave him the check, and drove home, returning later that afternoon. The only thing I missed was that the auction said the Jeep had cruise control, but it didn't. I reported that to the seller, he said find a factory cruise control and have it installed, which I did, and then he cut me a check for the full amount.

Somewhere there's a lesson there.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've only had one similar problem using eBay. A few years ago I purchased an item and paid for it right away with PayPal. After it didn't show up after several weeks and trying to contact the seller, I finally started the dispute process with eBay and PayPal. I then received an e-mail from the seller's husband stating that it was her account and that she had left him, taking the merchandise and money with her and that he wasn't responsible for it. Both eBay and PayPal found the seller to be at fault but since she had cleaned all the money out of her PayPal account there was nothing for them to pull from to give me my money back. Since my PayPal account was paid by my visa card, I contacted visa and they refunded me, no questions asked.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I've only had one similar problem using eBay. A few years ago I purchased an item and paid for it right away with PayPal. After it didn't show up after several weeks and trying to contact the seller, I finally started the dispute process with eBay and PayPal. I then received an e-mail from the seller's husband stating that it was her account and that she had left him, taking the merchandise and money with her and that he wasn't responsible for it. Both eBay and PayPal found the seller to be at fault but since she had cleaned all the money out of her PayPal account there was nothing for them to pull from to give me my money back. Since my PayPal account was paid by my visa card, I contacted visa and they refunded me, no questions asked.


Well my Pay-Pal is filled with cash from my bank account so I do not have Visa protection but Pay-Pal and E-Bay will get a lot of grief from me if they do not reimburse me.

To those that think I am acting too soon, I would give the guy the benefit of some leeway had he responded to any of my requests for shipping information. He only lives 300 miles from me and the book is used so it can't really be a middle man issue with a publisher nor is it so far away that it should take more then 2 weeks for it to be delivered. He is also not a big power seller so it is not like he is getting dozens of e-mails a day and is too swamped acknowledge my e-mails.

Tonight I start the ball towards a refund request.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> I've only had one similar problem using eBay. A few years ago I purchased an item and paid for it right away with PayPal. After it didn't show up after several weeks and trying to contact the seller, I finally started the dispute process with eBay and PayPal. I then received an e-mail from the seller's husband stating that it was her account and that she had left him, taking the merchandise and money with her and that he wasn't responsible for it. Both eBay and PayPal found the seller to be at fault but since she had cleaned all the money out of her PayPal account there was nothing for them to pull from to give me my money back. Since my PayPal account was paid by my visa card, I contacted visa and they refunded me, no questions asked.


Well my Pay-Pal is filled with cash from my bank account so I do not have Visa protection but Pay-Pal and E-Bay will get a lot of grief from me if they do not reimburse me.

To those that think I am acting too soon, I would give the guy the benefit of some leeway had he responded to any of my requests for shipping information. He only lives 300 miles from me and the book is used so it can't really be a middle man issue with a publisher nor is it so far away that it should take more then 2 weeks for it to be delivered. He is also not a big power seller so it is not like he is getting dozens of e-mails a day and is too swamped acknowledge my e-mails.

Tonight I start the ball towards a refund request.
[/quote]

Andy, I would not keep your PayPal account linked directly to your bank account...to easy for some low life to get in there and clean it out. I have my PayPal linked to my Discover Card...just adds a layer of insulation for me.

bbwb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bbwb said:


> I've only had one similar problem using eBay. A few years ago I purchased an item and paid for it right away with PayPal. After it didn't show up after several weeks and trying to contact the seller, I finally started the dispute process with eBay and PayPal. I then received an e-mail from the seller's husband stating that it was her account and that she had left him, taking the merchandise and money with her and that he wasn't responsible for it. Both eBay and PayPal found the seller to be at fault but since she had cleaned all the money out of her PayPal account there was nothing for them to pull from to give me my money back. Since my PayPal account was paid by my visa card, I contacted visa and they refunded me, no questions asked.


Well my Pay-Pal is filled with cash from my bank account so I do not have Visa protection but Pay-Pal and E-Bay will get a lot of grief from me if they do not reimburse me.

To those that think I am acting too soon, I would give the guy the benefit of some leeway had he responded to any of my requests for shipping information. He only lives 300 miles from me and the book is used so it can't really be a middle man issue with a publisher nor is it so far away that it should take more then 2 weeks for it to be delivered. He is also not a big power seller so it is not like he is getting dozens of e-mails a day and is too swamped acknowledge my e-mails.

Tonight I start the ball towards a refund request.
[/quote]

Andy, I would not keep your PayPal account linked directly to your bank account...to easy for some low life to get in there and clean it out. I have my PayPal linked to my Discover Card...just adds a layer of insulation for me.

bbwb
[/quote]

Ditto and x2


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I guess I should clarify. It is not linked directly but when I need money in my pay-pal account I transfer what is needed from my bank account. I know there are several options for keeping your pay-pal account current but I chose not to link it directly to a credit card or my bank account.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well I started the dispute process last night. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Well I started the dispute process last night. We will see how it goes.


Best of luck on it! I agree that the seller should reply, and that's regardless of whether he is a power seller. I'm betting E-bay will come up with a resolution though.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I opened a seperate checking acct that I use for E Bay, this way they can t freeze much money or steal. I keep it a little active by using for coffee and fuel.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

bbwb said:


> I've only had one similar problem using eBay. A few years ago I purchased an item and paid for it right away with PayPal. After it didn't show up after several weeks and trying to contact the seller, I finally started the dispute process with eBay and PayPal. I then received an e-mail from the seller's husband stating that it was her account and that she had left him, taking the merchandise and money with her and that he wasn't responsible for it. Both eBay and PayPal found the seller to be at fault but since she had cleaned all the money out of her PayPal account there was nothing for them to pull from to give me my money back. Since my PayPal account was paid by my visa card, I contacted visa and they refunded me, no questions asked.


Well my Pay-Pal is filled with cash from my bank account so I do not have Visa protection but Pay-Pal and E-Bay will get a lot of grief from me if they do not reimburse me.

To those that think I am acting too soon, I would give the guy the benefit of some leeway had he responded to any of my requests for shipping information. He only lives 300 miles from me and the book is used so it can't really be a middle man issue with a publisher nor is it so far away that it should take more then 2 weeks for it to be delivered. He is also not a big power seller so it is not like he is getting dozens of e-mails a day and is too swamped acknowledge my e-mails.

Tonight I start the ball towards a refund request.
[/quote]

Andy, I would not keep your PayPal account linked directly to your bank account...to easy for some low life to get in there and clean it out. I have my PayPal linked to my Discover Card...just adds a layer of insulation for me.

bbwb
[/quote]

I 100% agree! Some of you may remember that last year, someone hacked my paypal account and took out $1200 from my bank account. It took me almost 4 weeks to get all the money back. Thank goodness I have overdraft protection.

Now I still have my checking account linked because it is required for authentication, but Paypal sent me a little key fob that displays a secure number when I push the button. I cannot make purchases without that secure number (revolving #) being entered. It is a pain, but after having my account wiped out AND my credit card too all in one day, it is the price I will pay for some security. My experience with Paypal (had nothing to do with ebay) was horrible.

Hope you get it settled soon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what is the status Andy?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what is the status Andy?


Escalated to a claim last night.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to hear it is moving forward!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got a boxed set of the Sopranos (for the 15 yr. old...he aspires to be in the Mafia apparently







) and a movie for my 8 yr. old, both from different places. One was here in 3 days, the other a week. I'm starting to order more now for Christmas.

For the most part, Ebay is great but I'm sure there's a weasel selling now and then. Sorry this manual has turned into such an issue!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't use ebay anymore - I've been burnt a few times - and that was enough more me. I did the dispute process and it does at times seem to drag out. I wish you luck in getting this resolved.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Six weeks after the purchase and three weeks since I made the dispute and two weeks since I made it a claim PayPal says I will get my money back but I have to wait a week for the funds to transfer from one PayPal account to my PayPal another. That in itself sounds a bit like a scam. Especially when you consider what I write next!!!!

In the mean time, as in last week I found another vendor of service manuals and ordered it and have already received it order to receipt 5 days. So if anyone ever needs automotive literature for an older car then I would highly recommend Faxon auto literature Faxon


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad to hear things are finally working out, as slow and painfull as the process goes sometimes.


----------

